# cub cadet



## iceberg (Dec 12, 2004)

need a repair manual for a cub cadet model 60


----------



## Neil_nassau (Feb 23, 2004)

Welcome Ice.......
I'll check at the store tomorrow on this. You want parts manual or service or both?


----------



## iceberg (Dec 12, 2004)

*manuals*

Both Neil and thanks for your help


----------



## Neil_nassau (Feb 23, 2004)

You are talking about the little rear engine rider ,aren't you. Meant to ask earlier.


----------



## RON BERG (Nov 23, 2004)

*cub cadte 60*

yes i am neil Ron


----------



## Neil_nassau (Feb 23, 2004)

parts list is available,need serial if you have it.Owners or service manual will take alittle more research.


----------



## iceberg (Dec 12, 2004)

Neil, the serial number of the model 60 is #54921 T

Ron


----------



## RON BERG (Nov 23, 2004)

GOOD AFTERNOON NEIL, DID YOU FORGET ME OR ARE YOU HAVING TROUBLE FINDING THE MANUALS FOR MY MODEL 60


----------



## Neil_nassau (Feb 23, 2004)

Haven't gotten a reply from publications yet. Its not in the materials we have other than the parts list.
Haven't forgotten......this is just a very old,obscure model.
Im working on it.


----------

